# Vintage Rolex



## qttip (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi. I was wondering if anyone here can give me some more information on this beautiful rolex timepiece .


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm sorry, I know nothing about it but it certainly is a little beauty! Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Stunner.

That dial looks very tired, but it appears to be an honest example of a late 1930's early 1940's Rolex chronograph, possibly a 2508 variant.

The movement is a Valjoux calibre (maybe a valjoux 23) rather than a Rolex in-house module, but these are still very collectable.
(fwfw Rolex are crap at making chronograph movements, always have been. Collectors still prefer the Zenith El Primero base version to the Rolex made one). :laugh:

Generally these are in the £20k price range if all original. I don't know enough about them to tell if yours is 100% or has any signs of refinishing but as I say it appears to be a tired looking original dial.

Here's a link to a similar model on e.bay at £16,000.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-1937-Authentic-Rolex-Chronograph-Reference-2508-Original-Dial-men-Watch-/391697754439?hash=item5b33016947:g:IdYAAOSwxfNXNoX8


----------



## Galimbe (Nov 20, 2016)

I can't shoure in big price for this watch, but its Rolex, very rare, look is not bad.

Take a simply authentic leather strap and You can wearing).

Movement can be Valijoux 23, or 72.

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&Rolex_72


----------



## icheletee (Dec 28, 2012)

qttip said:


> Hi. I was wondering if anyone here can give me some more information on this beautiful rolex timepiece .


 No idea but it's beautiful 



kevkojak said:


> Stunner.
> 
> That dial looks very tired, but it appears to be an honest example of a late 1930's early 1940's Rolex chronograph, possibly a 2508 variant.
> 
> ...


 Really, are you sure about the quote? Could it go that higher in price?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

icheletee, I can't be certain from a picture, but yes I'd say so.

As long as it's complete (no missing movement parts) then it's a valuable watch.
In open auction as a totally unrestored piece I'd be amazed if it sold for less than £10,000. Fully restored (sympathetically, of course - no repainting of the dial etc) then it's likely a £15,000 - £20,000 watch.

Of course I'm obliged to point out the old mantra that this is just my opinion and no-one on the forum is an expert on valuations. I do it 7 days a week though. :laugh:


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Does the case back say ref 2918? If so, the case is unlike any other 2918 I have seen. The serial number below also looks odd. I also don't like the dial. I'd want to see better pics, including the inner case back markings, but my gut feeling is that it is a fake (a period chronograph made to look Rolex).

I'd love to be wrong but my advice is put the pictures up on the vintage Rolex forums and see what the experts have to say.

Foggy


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Quite a sleeper!!!!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hmmmmm...........sorry guys but a few things not quite right.......yes it is trying to be one of the early "25" series or "2508" chronographs, but they changed the balance to a bigger one and increased the beat to 19,800.

Also the case lugs in particular are not symetrical, slightly off, and would be finished better at the back of the case. The numbers on the case i dont like at all, especially the bottom row.......... What does the case back say inside?? That would be interesting close up..........

The dial too is not right, it should not have a 12 or 6 on the dial but a double baton at the top.

I think it is a nice topic for discussion..........but if you are considering selling it then you will need some professional advice on the matter, my personal opinion is that it is not right, i hope you didnt pay too much for it..............


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Just looked up a 2918, that is a completely different case entirely, with a thick central lug in the middle, not standard lugs at all.

The lugs on the pictured one above should be beautifully tapered and smooth......... and that balance wheel is too small, it should be much larger!!!!

If it looks like a fish.........smells like a fish............tastes like a fish.............then its a fish!!


----------

